# TLR - HACOFLEX



## jbbeaufort (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi everybody, 
I've bought a Hacoflex recently and face some difficulties to use it!!!

2 questions: 
1 - how to make the film indicator works?
2 - What is the push button on the film muller for?
3 - What is the small button on the right side, between the 2 mullers for?

Grateful to anybody for answers and more tips!!!
jb


----------



## BTilson (May 3, 2009)

That was 3 questions, not 2. 

If you can post up some shots of the exact parts on the camera you're questioning, maybe I can help a bit. I shoot regularly with a Yashica TLR. Never heard of Hacoflex, but I'd imagine they're at least reasonably similar.


----------



## jbbeaufort (May 5, 2009)

AHA, so many questions about this camera, actually!!!

Can't find how to post up a photo, I upload it as profil picture. 
Thanks for your time, great if it works same as your camera


----------



## nsilvo (Jul 10, 2009)

Just bought one of these off ebay and the seller was kind enough on asking to include some basic instructions with it.
With no film in, ready to load press the center of the film advance dial in and flick the little switch/knob back towards you and it resets the film number dial to an 'S'. you then wind the film on till it reads '1' and clicks.
Hope this helps. Just got mine loaded up and cant wait to get using it on my Holiday!!!!
Neil


----------

